# No luck with 3" Duravent pellet appliance adapter. How does it fit? - Answer found! Unbelieveble!!



## Don2222 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

I have a one foot pellet pipe where the inside tube diameter is 1/16" less than 3 inches. It goes onto the Pelpro stove vent pipe just fine. So to do it right I bought a pellet stove appliance adapter by duravent. Not the Duravent pro line. This adapter has the rop gasket like all the other pipes.

Now the adapter inside pipe measures very close to 3 inches and does not fit inside the stove vent pipe???

Should the adapter be crimpted with HVAC crimpers? Am I missing something here??

Please advise. See pics below.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2012)

Its designed to be a very tight fit. All of mine are. They all had to be spun back and forth while pushed on.

What does the vent collar on the Pel-Pro measure (O.D.)??


----------



## yooper81 (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a similar problem with mine. the DV adapter was not real tight when slid onto the stoves flue collar. Was a concern as I came off the flue collar with the adapter then attached a T-fitting and up 5 1/2' from there. Generous amounts of high temp black sealant did the trick. It is a solid connection with zero issues. I made the connection with the "T" already attached to the adapter and then supported that piece while the sealant cured so I could finish venting.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2012)

Perhaps the cold has caused your adapter to shrink a bit or it might be out of round.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

I tried tapping it on with a rubber hammer and them bent the crap out of it!! So I got another and a friend who I swa at Dunkin Donuts said he had to crimp the inside to get it into his US Stove. So I tried crimping and tapping it on and it still bent inside and was useless. The weird thing about it is luckily I had an OLD 1 foot duravent pipe the fits perfectly. So I used that for now but the front of the stove is hanging off the hearth!

Does this mean I nead an OLD stove adapter??

I never thought a standard install would be this difficult. I could have gone straight out and then up the side of the shed. I did not want the pipe to be so low to the ground. Now I do not want to cut another vent.

Does Anyone have an old 3" stove adapter?


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Its designed to be a very tight fit. All of mine are. They all had to be spun back and forth while pushed on.
> 
> What does the vent collar on the Pel-Pro measure (O.D.)??



Hi Dexter

Looks like the PelPro O.D. is just about 3"

See pic

Any ideas, I sure would like to get an adapter that works so the stove will be closer to the wall

Whhat is the O.D. on your stove for comaparison?


----------



## Wachusett (Jan 18, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Now the adapter inside pipe measures very close to 3 inches and does not fit inside the stove vent pipe???.



Don, Are you trying to get the stove flange between the inner and outer pipe of the adapter? I thought the stove flange would be the inner most pipe in the assembly.
When I set my stove up the flange and adapter were very tight, silicone provided enough lube to get them together.


----------



## imacman (Jan 18, 2012)

Wachusett said:
			
		

> Don, Are you trying to get the stove flange between the inner and outer pipe of the adapter? I thought the stove flange would be the inner most pipe in the assembly.......



The exhaust pipe on the stove is meant to be slid inside the stove adapter.  It has been the same on both my Astoria and the 10-cpm.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

imacman said:
			
		

> Wachusett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried it both ways Pete wth no luck. The Pelpro flange fits nicely on the OLD 1 footer under the inner and outer walls. ???

Did u buy your adapter at HD or Lowes? I got mine at Lowes!!
http://www.lowes.com/pd_62709-76845...tt=pellet+stove+appliance+adapter&facetInfo;=


----------



## mscj (Jan 18, 2012)

I used a standard 2 foot straight piece of Simpson pellet Duravent as I couldn't get premade pieces to fit my length requirement....measured then cut the end off the pipe on the stove side to get the correct length.  After cutting the entire pipe to the correct length, I then used a Dremel tool with a cutoff wheel to trim back the outer sheath about 1/2" or so, leaving the internal 3" pipe exposed to slide onto the outside of the stove exhaust (secured with high temp silicone).  Reinstalled the fiberglass rope in the end after cutting.....


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

mscj said:
			
		

> I used a standard 2 foot straight piece of Simpson pellet Duravent as I couldn't get premade pieces to fit my length requirement....measured then cut the end off the pipe on the stove side to get the correct length.  After cutting the entire pipe to the correct length, I then used a Dremel tool with a cutoff wheel to trim back the outer sheath about 1/2" or so, leaving the internal 3" pipe exposed to slide onto the outside of the stove exhaust (secured with high temp silicone).  Reinstalled the fiberglass rope in the end after cutting.....



Hi mscj

That is a good idea, in fact if I cut one of those adjustable 1 footers back that just might work out fine.

I tried the adjustable and just would not fit.. Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## imacman (Jan 18, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> ......Did u buy your adapter at HD or Lowes? I got mine at Lowes!!



Neither....got mine from Eric at Kinsman Stoves.


----------



## yooper81 (Jan 18, 2012)

The stove's flue collar goes between the inner and outer lining of the doubled walled adapter. This should fit snug but not so snug that you need a rubber mallet. Dura-vent also requires you to seal this connection up with hi-temp silicone.... Should state that right on the adapter... Based on the pic you provided, that adapter is to large for your flue collar.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Don,
I had the same adaptor on my instal. It was very tight at first and I could not get it to go on. I took a piece of sandpaper and sanded the light rust off the back of the stove flange. I got the adaptor to just about go on a smidge after great effort. Once it was on by about 1/8" I put a 2x4 flat up against the adaptor and tapped it on with a hammer slowly. It was easier the second time I tried to do it! I cringed when yousaid you crimped it!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 18, 2012)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Hi Donn,
> I had the same adaptor on my instal. It was very tight at first and I could not get it to go on. I took a piece of sandpaper and sanded the light rust off the back of the stove flange. I got the adaptor to just about go on a smidge after great effort. Once it was on by about 1/8" I put a 2x4 flat up against the adaptor and tapped it on with a hammer slowly. It was easier the second time I tried to do it! I cringed when yousaid you crimped it!



Veru Good point there. Could be slight corrosion or oxidation that is prohibiting it from sliding over the stoves collar. It wouldnt take much. 

I would try the light sandpaper on the stoves collar.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> VCBurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did sand that pipe and painted it when I fixed up the stove. That is a good idea though. I think I will see if I can get another stove adapter locally (Not from Lowe's or HD) and give it another shot. Crimping might work on a US Stove like my friend Mike's stove but definately not here


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

yooper81 said:
			
		

> The stove's flue collar goes between the inner and outer lining of the doubled walled adapter. This should fit snug but not so snug that you need a rubber mallet. Dura-vent also requires you to seal this connection up with hi-temp silicone.... Should state that right on the adapter... Based on the pic you provided, that adapter is to large for your flue collar.



That is why I thought crimping would work but it didn't
Yes, it really is too large but does Duravent make different sizes??


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 18, 2012)

Crimping shouldn't be done on any stove. That puts the adapter on the inside. Which is a positive pressure system. 

A wood stove can be crimped going onto the stove. But the Stove pipe on a wood stove is negative pressure. 

Even if the crimp was sealed, I wouldnt trust it. One little leak, means CO in the house. As crimps have lots of gaps.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Crimping shouldn't be done on any stove. That puts the adapter on the inside. Which is a positive pressure system.
> 
> A wood stove can be crimped going onto the stove. But the Stove pipe on a wood stove is negative pressure.
> 
> Even if the crimp was sealed, I wouldnt trust it. One little leak, means CO in the house. As crimps have lots of gaps.



That makes sense. Is that why the stove flange must go inside the inner wall of the stove adapter?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 18, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. And also why High Temp RTV is used (heavily).

Your a smart man Don. Im sure you will figure out the problem. 

Did you paint the stove Collar/Flange? If so, paint may have added some unneeded diameter on it????


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I did paint it. So when I get a new stove adapter I will consider that. Thanks


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello

There is a nice Adjustable Pellet Stove Appliance adapter for Selkirk pipes!!
http://heating-and-cooling.hardware...le-pellet-pipe-connector-645180.aspx#features

There should be one for Simpson Duravent??

See pic of Selkirk Adapter below
Adjustable Pellet Pipe Connector, 3"
This item is available ONLINE ONLY.

You can also special order this item through our Retail Locations in New England and New York. 

â€¢Selkirk Incorporated Model # 243243
â€¢ADJUSTABLE
â€¢VP PELLET PIPE
â€¢GALVANIZED
â€¢Dia. Ins. 3
â€¢Unit: each
â€¢Unit Weight: 3.0000 lbs
â€¢UPC Code: 53713438530


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello

Well it looks like Home Depot does not have the same one anyways!

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...&cj=true&srccode=cii_5784816&locStoreNum=3480

See pic


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello

  Well this is unbelieveble, so I returned the 2 - 3079 Duravent pellet stove appliance adapters to Lowes even though they were bashed up a little and went to Aubuchon Hardware and purchase the exact same 3079 Duravent pellet stove appliance adapter and guess what? Just using my hand it went on all the way and snug too! The diameter of the inside pipe of the adapter was exactly a full 3 inches not a 1/16" less like the other adapter. So it did go over the stove flange just fine!!

Is it amazing what sloppy workmanship can do! They all should be the same!! I was thinking that the stove manufacturers may not be consistant which is understandable but for Duravent to be inconsistant is inexcusable!!

Of course I had to pay Mass Sales tax and the price was $14.99 not $12.00 at Lowes.
Lowes can sell them for 2 cents if they do not work they are worthless

http://heating-and-cooling.hardware...dapters/pellet-stove-pipe-adapter-105101.aspx


----------



## 76brian (Jan 18, 2012)

yooper81 said:
			
		

> The stove's flue collar goes between the inner and outer lining of the doubled walled adapter.



I don't know why nobody has pointed out how wrong that is... but I hope nobody finds this thread and follows that advice.


----------



## chamas (Jan 19, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> The diameter of the inside pipe of the adapter was exactly a full 3 inches not a 1/16" less like the other adapter. So it did go over the stove flange just fine!!
> 
> Is it amazing what sloppy workmanship can do! They all should be the same!! I was thinking that the stove manufacturers may not be consistant which is understandable but for Duravent to be inconsistant is inexcusable!!
> 
> ...


I wonder if this difference is not so much simple plain sloppy workmanship but more related to the planned quality differences mandated by the big box stores (and Walmart) buyers mandating lower prices from suppliers, even if it means lower quality goods in the same packaging! Snapper (lawnmowers) for one, wouldn't take the bait. 

IOW, the big stores specify lower quality products that look like the better ones, to sell at lower prices.

http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/102/open_snapper.html


----------



## imacman (Jan 19, 2012)

76brian said:
			
		

> yooper81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they all read posts #6 & #7 and didn't need to go any further.   :cheese:


----------



## yooper81 (Jan 19, 2012)

76brian said:
			
		

> yooper81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


         You are absolutely correct! My bad. Realized that today while cleaning. Sorry for the mis-info....


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 20, 2012)

chamas said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, maybe we are victims of the Walmart effect.
If Lowes pays less for each batch, then they have to put less material in each order to break even!!


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 21, 2012)

I got to ask, you returned the fitting that you crimped?  If you did you don't have brass you got titanium.


----------



## xraycer (Jan 21, 2012)

TLHinCanada said:
			
		

> I got to ask, you returned the fitting that you crimped?  If you did you don't have brass you got titanium.



Worst scenario is that they say no. Obviously, this is a legitimate issue, so no guilt what's so ever. They're not going to risk losiing a customer for $12. Now, that you found the issue, Don, I hope you bring this to the attention of the store manager. This might help save the next for slob the headache.

Funny story. I worked at Sears for many years during my high school and college years(early 90's). One time, an older gentleman brought in a box fan because he said it doesn't work any more. The fan was worn, had plenty of rust.............and was factory painted avocado green (for anyone that doesn't know, avocado green was the rage color in the 70's). My manager gave him a store credit. Now, those are balls of titanium.


----------

